# Which Receiver Should I Go With, Denon X4000, Denon 4520, Marantz SR7007



## GA Fan (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello,
I need assistance on which receiver to purchase. 
I have found a really good deal between 3 receivers, Denon X4000, Denon 4520 and Marantz SR7007. 
The X4000 and the Marantz SR7007 are approximately $100 in price difference and the Denon 4520 is approx $600 more in cost. 
I have not upgraded in 15 years, I still have my old Denon AVR 3600 which still plays to this date. 
I have ordered B&W CM5's, B&W Sub, Panasonic 65VT60 but I cannot make up my mind on which receiver to go with. 
For right now, I am running 5.1 setup. 
I know both of the Denon's have XT32 while the Marantz 7007 only has XT. But is this really a big issue? 
I like the looks of the 4520 and SR7007 more than the X4000 but I know I should not purchase a receiver on looks alone. lol
Please help. 
Thanks


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

GA Fan said:


> I know both of the Denon's have XT32 while the Marantz 7007 only has XT. But is this really a big issue?


Yes, in my experience it makes for an audible difference, since XT32 concentrates its room correction in the lower frequencies (where it is needed most). 

If you don't see yourself going past a 7-speaker set-up, then the X4000 should be fine. If you plan on adding heights or wides, then the 9 amp channels in the 4520 will be useful... 

...Or save some money by waiting for the upcoming Marantz 9-channel receiver: 
http://us.marantz.com/us/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=avreceivers&ProductId=SR7008


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

GA Fan said:


> I know both of the Denon's have XT32 while the Marantz 7007 only has XT. But is this really a big issue?


Comparison between the different versions here: http://www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/multeq
And a list of AV receivers with XT32 here: http://www.audyssey.com/products?field_multeq_flavor_value[]=MultEQ+XT32&pid=All&ptype=5




sdurani said:


> If you don't see yourself going past a 7-speaker set-up, then the X4000 should be fine. If you plan on adding heights or wides, then the 9 amp channels in the 4520 will be useful...
> 
> ...Or save some money by waiting for the upcoming Marantz 9-channel receiver:
> 
> http://us.marantz.com/us/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=avreceivers&ProductId=SR7008


The AVR-X4000 can process 9 channels, with 9.2 pre-outs, so you could get 9.2 audio with the addition of a 2-channel amp. It could still come out less expensive than the SR-7008.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Peter Loeser said:


> The AVR-X4000 can process 9 channels, with 9.2 pre-outs, so you could get 9.2 audio with the addition of a 2-channel amp. It could still come out less expensive than the SR-7008.


If a 2-channel amp is an option for the OP, then he can save even more money by getting an Onkyo 818, which can process 9 channels (and has XT32).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sdurani said:


> If a 2-channel amp is an option for the OP, then he can save even more money by getting an Onkyo 818, which can process 9 channels (and has XT32).


The 818 does not have sub EQ so if your going to use 2 subs then Sub EQ is beneficial.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

sdurani said:


> If a 2-channel amp is an option for the OP, then he can save even more money by getting an Onkyo 818, which can process 9 channels (and has XT32).


I did not think that was the case but the owner's manual confirms it. Learn something every day. One more reason that 818 is such a great value. Thanks for the info Sanjay.


----------



## GA Fan (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey guys,
Thanks for all of your input. 
I ended up getting such a good deal on the Denon 4520, I went ahead and ordered it. I could not resist. 
The dealer is an authorized Denon seller. The owner purchased several at one time and placed a really good discount on it. 
I should receive it Tuesday.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

GA Fan said:


> Hey guys,
> Thanks for all of your input.
> I ended up getting such a good deal on the Denon 4520, I went ahead and ordered it. I could not resist.
> The dealer is an authorized Denon seller. The owner purchased several at one time and placed a really good discount on it.
> I should receive it Tuesday.


From what I've heard you won't be disappointed. Enjoy your new toy and let us know what you think once it's hooked up!


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

The 4520 is an amazing product. I'd look at it myself to replace my aging 3805 but right now I have to replace a 1610 I own because I sold it to a friend today. So my choices are anything from a E300 to an X2000, depending on what my wife will let me spend. I'm going to try to stretch for a X2000 but if I can't the E400 and X1000 are overlapping products....they cost about the same but have slightly different features. Not sure why Denon bothered with making two different product SKUs.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You will not regret the 4520... and you will have lots of room for expansion if you so decide to add more channels or upgrade speakers.


----------



## GA Fan (Jul 11, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> You will not regret the 4520... and you will have lots of room for expansion if you so decide to add more channels or upgrade speakers.


Sonnie, I read your excellent review on the 4520 and I had to have it.. lol
i should have it tomorrow or Tuesday, I can't wait.


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

I bought the AVR-X4000 because I thought Front Wide was hype. It definitely is not: it makes an amazing difference in the sound stage. I am driving my FWs with an external amp, and it works fine. I'd buy the AVR-X4000 again, in a heartbeat.


----------

